# What do you feed a 3 inch Rhom



## Dong (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a 3 inch rhom which was purchased two days ago. What do I feed it? I threw in a few guppies and they were immediately consumed. Should I train it to take prepared food like pellets, frozen shrimp and mussels?

Your comments appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes i would get started on feeding hime frozen/thawed seafood like shrimp, talapia, silversides, cod... It would also be a good time to start him on pellets if you can get him to eat them.
You should feed him abit every day or two


----------



## Dong (Aug 5, 2008)

Should I be feeding him sinking pellets and not the floating type? Shouldn't I be powerfeeding him at 3 inches to maximize that growth spurt to 6 inches?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

When my rhom was that size I fed him freeze dried krill. Thats all he would take and because the krill floats I would tie the krill to a clean nut or washer with thread leaving 4 to 5 inches between them. So that when you drop it in the tank its suspended in the water. That was the only way my fish would eat and he grew to 6 inches in the first year. 
He would only eat between 1 and 3 krill a day.

Now that he's an adult he could care less for krill and eats only chucks of catfish and shrimp with the occasional nightcrawler.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dong said:


> Should I be feeding him sinking pellets and not the floating type? *Most people will recomend hikarki gold or biogold. They both float, but it may be abit harder to get him to eat it then sinking ones, but any quality pellet will do.*Shouldn't I be powerfeeding him at 3 inches to maximize that growth spurt to 6 inches?*You can feed him daily to maximise his growth butits not nessisary. To maximise growth foccus on providing it food, exersise, space and water quality. Under sormal conditions it should reach about 6" in the first year.*
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dong (Aug 5, 2008)

Dropped a piece of fresh shrimp, w/o the head but with the shell, for my 3 inch rhom yesterday morning. When I got home that night, just a small piece was left. Happy he's eating prepared food. Hope he learns to eat pellets.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try some chopped up worms or any white fish he will love it.


----------



## Dong (Aug 5, 2008)

My rhom has learned to eat Hikari Bio-Gold. Hope my 6 inch Xingu learns to eat pellets too. Good for growth and color.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

try some flakes at that size, my rhom used to eat flakes..dont crumble them though just put a few whole ones in the water and he will come up or catch em when the filter blows them down.


----------

